# Sauvegarde avec Time Machine



## cathy_lbx (14 Avril 2010)

Hello
Je viens d'acheter un macbookpro et j'essaie de faire une sauvegarde. Je ne sais pas trop comment m'y prendre ?
Doit-on effectuer des DVD de sauvegarde ? Comment s'y prendre...???

 J'ai essayé avec time machine mais cela me renvoie à time capsule alors que je souhaiterais sauvegarder mes données sur un DVD. Je bloque...
Je découvre le système mac et j'adore mais je suis encore un peut pommée, désolée de sembler cruche ! Merci de votre patience...
KTY


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2010)

Time Machine doit s'utiliser avec un disque dur externe (FW, USB, NAS, Time Capsule).

Si vous voulez graver des données sur un DVD, vous pouvez utiliser les Dossiers à graver (Finder>Fichier>Dossier à graver) ou simplement glisser/déposer vos fichiers sur l'icône du disque monté.

Consultez l'aide de Mac OS X et visitez ces sites : Mac 1-2-3, Mac OS X Facile et Débuter sur Mac.

Je vous conseille fortement l'achat d'un disque dur externe.


----------



## cathy_lbx (14 Avril 2010)

Merci pour vos précieux conseils...


----------

